# Ice Auger Test Stand



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Jan 9, 2021)

Aside from working on chainsaws, I work on most 2 stroke items that come my way. Ice Augers being one of them. Does anyone have any ideas on making a stand for testing purposes. It would be great if there was a way to put a load on the engine somehow. So far I use a 2x4 with a hole drilled in it and put it in my vise. It works ok to get it somewhere near, but usually have to take it on the ice to really test it, then you end up working on the thing out there, just thought someone might have a better way. Thanks


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 11, 2021)

I would say a big bucket with wet sand or something on that line. You want something kind of thick to put a load on the auger. Would have to mount the bucket on something to keep it stationary though. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman_gq (Jan 12, 2021)

pump with a variety of couplers to mount to the various different shafts, output hose with variable restriction to a barrel, input from barrel to pump. Open up the throttle and slowly close down the output restriction till the load is right. Could use hydraulics as well.

If you're electrically inclined you could use a small generator head to apply the load and a big carbon pile load cell or brine tank for the load, even shop lights and space heaters make a pretty good load.


----------



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you for the replies, I have had them in my outboard motor test tank, but it needs to be summer and splashes everywhere. I like the idea of the generator head idea. And I was looking at connecting some sort of a hydraulic pump or something along those lines, almost like a chainsaw dyno, but for vertical shaft


----------



## sean donato (Jan 12, 2021)

Tall Timber Saw Shop said:


> Thank you for the replies, I have had them in my outboard motor test tank, but it needs to be summer and splashes everywhere. I like the idea of the generator head idea. And I was looking at connecting some sort of a hydraulic pump or something along those lines, almost like a chainsaw dyno, but for vertical shaft


The hydro unit would be cheapest imo. Busy need a pump. Some hose and a needle valve. Some sort of adapter as well for the shaft, but that could be as simple as a few love joy couplings. Oh and a bucket for oil. Pressure gauge of you want to know, but I dont think it would be needed per say.


----------



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Jan 12, 2021)

Yea I like the hydro ideas, and I have various hydraulic systems and various parts laying around, I could probly build 3 wood splitters haha. I have a couple ideas in mind, I’ll post some pics of what I might come up with, maybe it will help others that work on these blessed things,


----------

